# LSD: How to find out if I have one



## s14drifting (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a '95 240sx SE. I have owned the car for about 9 months now and every since I first got it I wondered if I have one. What can I do to find out if I have one. A friend thinks that I dont but I think I do. Here is why I think I do-- If I am pulling out onto the road and gas it the car gets sideways but almost instantly it slams the rear end even with the front. It is very tuff to keep the tires spinning w/o hitting the brakes. I did a power brake yesterday and it has 2 tire marks but the right tire is darker than the left tire.(?),but i have 2 different tires on back. But the only reason why I dont think it has one is because I was at the local drag strip and when I was doing my burnout only the left tire was spinning, but I thought the right tire was the drive tire? Please let me know how I can absolutely tell if my car has a lsd. It is bugging the crap out of me.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

So sad...i have the answer on the tip of my tongue, but can't remember which of the two it was. IIRC, you jackl up the back of the car, and spin one tire....if they both spin the same way, you have an LSD, if they spin opposite directions, then you have an open diff.... The other works visa-versa.... Open= Same direction, LSD= Opposite.
Hopefully someone can confirm which of the two.....i'm pretty sure it's the first way though.

-Alex B.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

search..


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

its an se, u have lsd....wtf i have a 200sx and know that answer...sorry im just upset cause he didnt search or look in his manual or anything else...


----------



## nicholas_brueningsen (Apr 5, 2003)

not true viprdude in the 95 and 96 it was an option and most dont have the window sticker to find out for sure.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

LSD was an optional feature....most had to have been ordered with it fromn the factory.....most dealerships didn't carry abs/lsd equipped 240's at all....

-Alex B.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

well thats why i have an se-r and not a 240. lsd standard on all se-r's.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

While it is true that an LSD will sping both wheels in the same direction when jacked up, a tired, worn out factory LSD will spin the wheels in the opposite direction like a open diff, or at least that was the case in my 97.


----------



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

*look here.*

this site has tons of info on 240sx's. www.240sx.org look in tha FAQ for info about lsd's. the answers in the vin but i can't remeber for sure.


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

verno-dub said:


> While it is true that an LSD will sping both wheels in the same direction when jacked up, a tired, worn out factory LSD will spin the wheels in the opposite direction like a open diff, or at least that was the case in my 97.


Yeah that's what my S14 K's does it will light up the inside wheels when pulling away from a intersection

And if i jack it up it act's like an open diff :thumbdwn: 

Another way is to look under neeth at the back of the diff if i has cooling fin's running down the cap it's a open diff if it's a curved smooth surface should be a LSD :thumbup:


----------

